# AARP card at LBS



## ndn boy (Aug 23, 2014)

Well I turned 50 today,kind of sneaks up on you for sure! Was wondering if that AARP card is good for discounts at the LBS? The worst part of turning 50 so far is the doctors office called the day before, and said hey your turning 50 we need to schedule your Colonoscopy! I was like well happy friggin birthday to you to! I have been looking forward to posting on the 50plus forum though. Good to join the club!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I doubt any LBS will offer an AARP discount. 

Get the Colonoscopy, it saved my life.... well my lifestyle.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

If indicated, not as a matter of course, I was told. It is fairly invasive... 

Seems like you would get a discount on an ebike.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

If I showed an AARP card at my LBS, I would never ever ever be able to show my face there ever again.

FWIW, I did receive an AARP membership in the mail. I replied back that if they every sent me any material again that I'd file suit for harassment. Haven't gotten anything else from them in going on 2 years.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

AARP will love bomb you for the rest of your life. They will NEVER give up. They probably do a lot of good things but remember that they are primarily profiting from insurance products.

And no, your LBS probably won't honor an AARP card, but it might be useful for other discounts (motels, etc). Keep a sharp eye out for other senior discounts as time goes on. Lots of businesses have them, sometimes on specific days of the week.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't understand the people that refuse to acknowledge the fact that they are aging. 

Growing older does not mean you have to act or feel old.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL. 52 and never received anything from them.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I throw that stuff away all the time. I do however get 5% off most stuff from my local mt bike club Nemba membership.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I started getting AARP stuff about 10 times a year as soon as I turned 50. 

Someday I'll give in and get the card...and a hat that says "Yes, I really AM eligible for the senior discount!"


----------



## Druman (Jun 29, 2007)

AARP card for LBS... nope. But for discounts on hotels.... yes! Many give you 10% off.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Aaa


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Druman said:


> AARP card for LBS... nope. But for discounts on hotels.... yes! Many give you 10% off.


Join USA Cycling and you get the same thing - hotels, airfare, rental cars - blah, blah, blah.

That being said, my wife joined AARP a few years ago and I'm along for the ride as a result. No good for movies, food, or booze yet - so "meh"....


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Military discounts beat AARP by a long shot, but for my LBS, I get the 'you're a damn decent person that's loyal and throws a lot of business our way' discounts, which is good for as much as 40% off, otherwise known as cost. This is the discount you want at your LBS.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

mopartodd said:


> LOL. 52 and never received anything from them.


I mean this in the kindest way....I hate you  I was getting their stuff before I even turned 50.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I look for senior discounts everywhere I go. Was at a musical event at a local high school a month ago, and when I saw the price for seniors was half the adult price, I asked if 57 got me the senior discount. Sure did! I'm going to take every discount I can get. Too bad some places you have to be 60 or 65 for the senior pricing.


----------

